# Whatever....



## Homer simpson (Sep 1, 2013)

Hey everyone......
I have 5 female feral pigeons.....
I have clipped their wings......

Now i want them to find a mate........
How do i get them a mate...????


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Same place you got the five hens?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Homer simpson said:


> Hey everyone......
> I have 5 female feral pigeons.....
> I have clipped their wings......
> 
> ...


how can they find anything being handicapped with clipped wings! 

what is it you are trying to achieve here?


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

why did you catch wild pigeons? you know you broke up happy families already...


----------



## Homer simpson (Sep 1, 2013)

Dammit....man just tell me how do i find them a mate....
.
It was raining heavily and so i caught them
And put them in a cage
And they all are females....


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Homer simpson said:


> Dammit....man just tell me how do i find them a mate....
> .
> It was raining heavily and so i caught them
> And put them in a cage
> And they all are females....


how do you know they are all hens, that sounds not likely. 
wait for the wings to grow out and then release them back. 
if you want pigeons buy domestic kept ones, instead of breaking up a feral flock with mates and perhaps babies/hatching eggs in the nest that are dead now because of your "idea". 
if you want advice you need to speak up on what you are trying to do!


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Homer simpson said:


> Dammit....man just tell me how do i find them a mate....
> .
> It was raining heavily and so i caught them
> And put them in a cage
> And they all are females....


Watch your attitude on here please.

You've had the RIGHT advice.


----------

